# Monaro Repeater Light Install



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't mind the triangular GTO badges on the side of the car that much, but did like the repeater lights from the Monaro a little bit more. 










Ordered the parts from Australia, pulled the badges off, ran the wires and hooked them up to the turn signal. The lights only come on when the turn signal is activated and flashing on. They also come on when the doors lock and unlock as well.










The GTO decals came from a guy in Toronto. They're the exact same size as the letters in the triangular badge. 

Overall, it's fairly simple to do. However, if you're not electrically inclined, best to have someone at a shop do it. 

BTW, the paint was claybared over Labor Day weekend and rubbed down with Klasse All In One and Klasse Sealant.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Very Euro, B-A-Better.


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone have a source that I can order the Lights from?
I only found 1 seller on ebay (Australia) and the price including sockets, bulbs and connectors was over $80.00 not including shipping.

Any members got a hookup?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

E-mail Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Sydney. He'll quote you in Australian dollars -- which you can convert to US. Around $80, including shipping, sounds about right -- so if the eBay quote didn't include shipping, then it was a bit high. [email protected]


----------



## Xrover (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool, thanks.


----------

